
The virtualization mistakes everyone makes - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/10-virtualization-mistakes-everyone-makes-1808.html
======
cremp
This goes to show that HP itself doesn't know what they're doing.

On over-provisioning resources:

Your CPU load won't be 100% on all VMs all the time; if it is, you need to
scale out anyway. Unused CPU is wasted CPU. With memory, KSM reduces burden
anyway; and again. Unused RAM is wasted RAM.

SSD vs Spinny:

> the host’s fast SSD was pretty much useless, as it had to wait for the
> 10-times slower HDDs

Huh? Host SSD is meant for the host, not guests, so why is there any 'wait'?

Hold on...

> My examples primarily use Windows

Well... There's your problem...

